# How long does micro-mesh last?



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I like using the popsicle shaped micro-mesh pads to sand/polish pens. Th pens are either plastic or a CA finish on wood. I've been using my second set for a while and I'm starting to think they're wearing out. I was wondering how long a set of pads last for the rest of you - how many pens do you think you get from a set of pads?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a small set2" sq (I think) and I have probably turned a min of 60 pens or more and they still do a good job.I wash them off real good when I am done for the day,maybe that helps them last longer.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been washing mine every once in a while with dish soap - that seems to get the CA dust out of them.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Ive been using the same set for about a year now. I dunno how many pens but 100 plus at least. They still work pretty good but I'm fixin to buy a new set set. I scrub mine with plain water and an old toothbrush every so often.:thumbsup:


----------

